# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  A-7E Corsair II в 32-м от Павла Гусьева

## Kasatka

Павел прислал нам очередную свою модель

на этот раз это тоже Корсар, но уже 2-й.

http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/nadin/a7e/index.htm

На мой взгляд, прогресс налицо =)
Молодец, Павел!

из придиризмов:
чистоваты ниши и отсеки оборудования
брюхо самолета ооочень чистое.
нос не покоцанный
нет имитации покрытия на бомбах, которое использовалось в морской авиации

----------


## Nazar

Хорошая модель, мне очень понравилась, но замечания есть.
Ко всем замечаниям от Сергея добавлю
1)виден шов в ВЗ
2) для 32го ниши бедноваты
3) вызывает сомнение GBU-8, тем более на Нимице в 78 году, в это время Нимиц не вылазил из северной Атлантики и корсары летали редко и в основном без оружия.
А в целом здоровская модель.Скоро буду делать Корсара, но в 48м

----------


## GUS

По замечаниям Сергея:
при тонировании темперы не жалел ( я об этом писал), оттонированы и ниши и створки, ну, я не знаю, совсем в грязь превращать.....
Точно так и низ - сделай его совсем грязным - скажут - изуродовал, это не трактор.
по бомбам: GBU-8 поставлялись в контейнерах, а MK.82 - это да, но я так привык.
По замечаниям Nazar:
ПО шву - как я не изголялся, но все равно видно, но это на фото, в натуре - меньше.
В ниши поставлены все более-менее контурные трубопроводы и жгуты,
даже сделана подводка к монометрам в правой нише, конечно очень тонкие детали не ставил.
По GВU-8 - специально ходил на сайты по подвесному оружию: они в номенклатуру входили с 1976г по всем авианосцам и для подвески на Корсары , а летали с ними или нет - это другой вопрос.
или нет

----------


## GUS

И еще, Сережа, в галерее Корсара нет, как нет и BAC Lightning, а ведь ты обещал....

----------


## Д.Срибный

> И еще, Сережа, в галерее Корсара нет, как нет и BAC Lightning, а ведь ты обещал....


Занят он очень именно сейчас, и я тоже... но мы постараемся...

----------


## GUS

Понял, спасибо большое.
С уважением

----------


## Kasatka

как это нет Корсара?
а это что?
http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...f4u4/index.htm

а по поводу Лайтнинга - его выложу. А вот Ф-84 наверное нет =) Не прошел цензуру =))

я просто работу щас меняю..

----------


## Kasatka

По замечаниям.. Про Корсар загаженный не скажут =) Тонировать наверное надо было темперой коричневатой..

----------


## GUS

Скажут,скажут. По Корсару выяснили, а по Ф-84 я уже продумал, как привести в божеский вид, сделаю - оценишь.

----------


## Nazar

> По GВU-8 - специально ходил на сайты по подвесному оружию: они в номенклатуру входили с 1976г по всем авианосцам и для подвески на Корсары , а летали с ними или нет - это другой вопрос.
> или нет


Ну по номенклатуре, допустим у отца в полку даже такие ракеты были, а вот летали они с ними один раз , и то не они а липецкие летчкики (на полигон)

----------


## GUS

Nazar! Тема не исчерпаема. Таких примеров очень много.О каких ракетах в полку отца идет речь?

----------


## Nazar

О той что на фото, я даже не знаю как она правильно называется
вроде сильно похожа на Х-59М, но у той переднее оперение немного другой формы, хотя в принципе оно может просто быть в сложеном состоянии.

----------


## GUS

Есть серия статей о ракетах воздушного базирования в " Авиации и Космонавтике" и еще в каком-то журнале (точно не помню), если интересно - посмотрите.

----------


## Nazar

Спасибо , у меня есть этот журнал

----------


## Serega

> О той что на фото, я даже не знаю как она правильно называется
> вроде сильно похожа на Х-59М, но у той переднее оперение немного другой формы, хотя в принципе оно может просто быть в сложеном состоянии.


Вов, так это она и есть, со сложенными передними крыльями. А бандурка под фюзелем это АПК-9. ... Кстати на самоле БВП установлены - тоже нечасто на су-24 такие...

Снимок на самом деле очень и очень толковый и редкий. Этих ракет вообще в строй пошло очень мало. Кстати - почему они с ними не летали? Была же причина.

Слушай - а что у отца было еще интересного на складе для су-24? Дымовухи были? И нет ли их фот? Нет ли фот дымовух на су-17???

----------


## Nazar

Про АПК-9 знаю, про Х-59 сомневался только в литере модификации
Не летали с ними потому что были ораэ и задачи у них такой не было, а на складе было много добра, так как принимали технику с бапов вместе с оружием, это ведь были годы "большого бардака" 92-93, да и полк просуществовал только до 96-97года
А вот фот оружия к сожалению нет. :Frown:

----------


## riverrat

Привет!

Неплохая работа. Но мне кажется, что аиресовские ниши все-же были бы побогаче.

ПыСы: Подожду пока Крис Вилсон - Zactoman всеже доделает конверсию на него

----------


## GUS

Смотреля их - практически ничем не отличаются от трампетеровских,
а конверсия Вилсона (Арчаков с друзьями демонстрировал) в основном 
по кабине, да и стоит в пол модели.
С уважением, Павел.

----------


## Александр II

Модель понравилась. Хорошо смотрится :Smile:  

----------
Александр.

----------


## Lelick009

Хорошая модель, мне понравилась.
Только два вопроса:
1. В кабине "ремонт таджики делали? почему мусор не вынесли?"
2. Поделитесь секретом изготовления большого количества моделей, достойного качества, за единицу времени?. Лично у меня катастрофически не хватает времени (а иногода просто душа не лежит подходить к набору, а без вдохновения и получается все коряво).

С уважением Lelick009.

----------


## GUS

По первому вопросу не совсем понял - конкретизируете.
По второму - от 2 до 3 месяцев в зависимости  от качества набора, вот, сейчас например делаю тамиевский Ф-15Е - легко и с песней.
С уважением.

----------


## Lelick009

Извиняюсь за косоязычее. Что за белые вкрапления на остеклении фонаря? Может это нерастворенный пегмент лака (у меня такое было) или что другое?

----------


## GUS

Вообще то это действительно пыль изнутри, но так ее не видно - только на увеличении при фото, иначе бы я ее убрал.

----------


## German

Модель просто супер!!! 10 баллов.




> вот, сейчас например делаю тамиевский Ф-15Е - легко и с песней.
> С уважением.


о да... был у меня такой проект.... продал остались только фотки кокпита.

http://sukhoi.ru/forum/attachment.ph...0&d=1051212739
http://sukhoi.ru/forum/attachment.ph...8&d=1051210160

----------


## GUS

Отлично! У меня примерно также.
С уважением.

----------

